# kids fragrances



## pops1 (Nov 2, 2009)

I am hoping somebody will have some recommendations for kids fragrances from either Natures garden or Brambleberries.
We have places in Australia where we can buy either of these company's fragrances ,well most of them anyway.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 2, 2009)

BB Pearberry is much liked by children. 
Big Tree - Monkey Farts.   Smells like bananas & other fruits.


----------



## pops1 (Nov 2, 2009)

I have Pearberry and l have just put Monkey farts on my list with Bigtree.I have always wondered what that smelt like but haven't bought it because l hate the smell of artificial banana but l have seen so many good reviews l am getting in my next order.
Thankyou for replying


----------



## nickjuly (Nov 2, 2009)

My daughter loves the Monkey farts and anything with Vanilla.


----------



## ohsoap (Nov 2, 2009)

I haven't bought my FO's from either but the kids loved Orange Creamsicle b&b stuff my sister made... she couldn't GIVE it away to the adults.  LOL


----------



## pixybratt (Nov 2, 2009)

I did a soap and lotions making party for a bunch of little girls for my nieces birthday and cranberry scent was very popular.


----------



## artisan soaps (Nov 3, 2009)

..


----------



## Woodi (Nov 3, 2009)

My three grandchildren like fruity scents; the sweeter the better.


----------



## pops1 (Nov 4, 2009)

> I don't smell ANY banana in Monkey Farts, just a general tropical fruit fragrance - that's BTS/NG one anyway .. My son likes it but I'm sure it's because of the name - yet all the testers enjoy it .. I'm a bit "yeah fruit whatever there's heaps better" ..


Just wondering what you would consider was the best fruity fragrance Clare?


----------



## artisan soaps (Nov 5, 2009)

..


----------



## honor435 (Nov 6, 2009)

cotton candy, young girls love "lovespell", pearberry, butt naked( i call bare naked) is tropical smelling. there are tons of "candy" smelling fos.


----------



## pops1 (Nov 7, 2009)

> cotton candy, young girls love "lovespell", pearberry, butt naked( i call bare naked) is tropical smelling. there are tons of "candy" smelling fos.


I have some Lovespell l haven't used yet so l will give that a go as well.


Lots of wonderfull ideas...... everybody Thankyou


----------



## IanT (Nov 15, 2009)

debsmad said:
			
		

> I just used Cranberry Citrus (from Peaks) and I think it smells just like Juicy Fruit gum.  My family agrees.      It's not what I expected or hoped for but it's kinda cute and I think kids would like it.
> 
> Anyone else used this FO?




yeah i remember when I was a kid i LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVED bubblegum bubble bath... I wouldnt take a bath without it lol... although I did learn a hard lesson that it wasnt edible...and did not taste ANYTHING like it smelled lol.. plllffffeeeeeghhh...

I was burping bubbles for quite some time lol...

I remember I used to go crazy over anything that smelled like food... so I would say those types of scents would be big for kids... 

cherry... grape...watermelon... yeeaaaaah...watermelon mmmmmmmm

also cucumber melon was a fav ...still is even though its one of the girliest scents in my opinion...i dont it smells too **** good lol


----------



## pops1 (Nov 16, 2009)

My bathroom smell of bubblegum when ever l have the Grandkids over they love the bath bubbles in Bubblegum too Ian.One of my Grandson is always trying to taste it as well must be a male child thing  
I bought some Bubblegum oil from my local supplier who stocks mostly Nature's Gardens oils but it doesn't smell like real Bubblegum more like fruit sweets.I was hoping for a real true bubblegum smell for the kid soaps its a nice fruity fragrance so l will be using it for the kids  but l was hoping for a more bubblegum smell or at least my idea of a bubblegum smell.


----------



## Mandarin (Nov 16, 2009)

Anything grape, strawberry, watermelon, and cherry sells to kids for me.


----------

